# Haunted Radio (06/01/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual 'Summer of Slaughter' with news on NECA, A Nightmare On Elm Street, Friday The 13th, Halloween, John Carpenter, The Thing, and more!!

Then, we review the 1996 hit film, 'From Dusk Till Dawn' and then our Demonis DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a Zombie Love Song. Then, we give you our top ten list of our top ten summer themed horror fioms. All of this and so much more on the June 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

